
Microsoft open sources a big chunk of .NET - jorganisak
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2014/04/microsoft-open-sources-a-big-chunk-of-net/#p3
======
greatdox
A good start, but not good enough.

Microsoft still puts limits on the license, it ties the hands of any developer
who wants to make something with it.

